# Another Delam Story .....



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Early this year I was crossing my fingers and thankful that we had so far been able to miss the "Delam Saga".

Fast forward about six months ...... In early Sept a slight delam started to show up - and grew quickly. Not only was it delaming but perhaps due to the AZ heat - the delam was causing Filon wrinkles and waves that started to crack and expose the wood-backing underneath. Needless to say a fix was quickly needed. We took the 23RS to a local dealer and they took a look at the delam and said "wow that is the worse we have ever seen". They said that although the TT was out of warranty - they would submit a claim to Keystone. We explained that we had the Extended Premium Warranty and this should be covered. We were then told the same story that many others have been told .... Keystone says not covered as the delam is due to water leak. This is absolute horse-pucky. We have religously kept the roof/lights etc sealed and checked often. (This was later verified by the dealer when the front cap was replaced - no signed of any water intrusion anywhere). Anyway - Keystone gave us an out-of warranty offer that they would pick up parts if we picked up labor. The DW and I considered fighting for the full coverage - but decided based upon other stories here on OB that we would most likey not be successful - so we took the offer which ended up being a 60(us)/40(them) deal. Anyway the work is done and the 23RS looks good again. We are just a little miffed and bruised that a) this happed to a 2-1/2 yr TT and,







we had to pay 60% even with our warranty on something that is an obvious crappy design that Keystone gets away with blaming it on water intrusion - it is not. I know others on OB have agreed that this issue is due to water intrusion - but waster usually leaves obvious telltail signs - so unless we were dealing with a new type of invisible phantom (







) water molecule - this is nothing but a lousy filon/composite installtion/design. We are happy OB owners so it is time to put this behind us and look forward to more "happy camping".


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I wonder what the percentage of trailers actually had delam. 20%, 30%, I would be curious to find out. So far I have dodged that bullet and I check my lights and seams a couple times a year. Hopefully its fixed for good this time.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

You dont need a water leak to have end cap delam. Just condensation does it. A better cap with a water barrier is needed. To date there is no water barrier at all even on the new replacment caps. The new ones are a bit thicker so they cant conform to the backer as easy which is made from cardboard on most rvs. Im sure you know what happens to cardboard when it gets wet.

Yes I agree... Poor design. About the only fix for this common problem accross all brands of trailers is molded glass end caps. Those are only found on high end rvs though.

So pretty much is a quandry of this model of trailers. Hope your new one lasts better. Technically it didnt delam. The filon skin is very thin and took on the shape of the backer which is thicker. With our style end caps there is nothing that can delam since the end caps arent sandwiched together like the sides of our trailers are. The end cap just takes on the shape of the cardboard after the cardboard buckles from condensation. The new is thicker so hopefully it will last a while. I wouldnt expect more than 6-8 years before even it takes on the shape of the backer behind it.

I just deliver rvs for a living, but get to spend time in shops all over the country while waiting for my trailer to be checked in. I end up in converstaions with rv techs while waiting. What I just explained is a blend of what many of the guys have told me and put into one story.

Almost every dealership of every brand has a end cap replacement going on when I walk around the shop at the dealer.

Hard glass end caps are getting cheaper and will be included on the cheaper models in coming years.

Carey


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

> I wonder what the percentage of trailers actually had delam. 20%, 30%, I would be curious to find out


I just created a poll to find out that answer.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Earlier this fall we had a 14in rain storm and the front cap had a twenty inch wide bubble form. Took it to a local dealer and had the front cap replaced. My insurance paid for the repair because of the drastic and sudden change. My claim adjuster said that it was no different than rain intrusion to our house. So now we have an completely new front end including decals. Feels more solid than I recall and the edges appear more reinforced. All in all happy with the replacement and very happy with the insurance coverage.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

daslobo,

It's good to hear your Outback is all fixed up. And that you managed to keep a positive attitude about it in spite of the hassles.
Now, get out there and go camping!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> daslobo,
> 
> It's good to hear your Outback is all fixed up. And that you managed to keep a positive attitude about it in spite of the hassles.
> Now, get out there and go camping!
> ...


PDX_Doug

We are!! We are heading out after Christmas to Picacho Peak SP just south a Phoenix! The DDs like to call it Pistachio Park. It is a gorgeous SP and we like to use it for quick get-a-ways.

Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

The fronts on our trailers is nothing but junk, nothing better than cardboard with a couple coats of paint. When I got my front replaced under warranty they put the same junk on that came on the trailer. I have heard some say they have stopped using the material and only certain years have the problem but that is just not true. They are using the same cheep crap today even though it keeps delaminating.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> The fronts on our trailers is nothing but junk, nothing better than cardboard with a couple coats of paint. When I got my front replaced under warranty they put the same junk on that came on the trailer. I have heard some say they have stopped using the material and only certain years have the problem but that is just not true. They are using the same cheep crap today even though it keeps delaminating.


X2 !!!! Completely Agree.

When my dealer was replacing my front cap I took a couple of hours off work to see what was involved and how they did it. Looks pretty straight-forward but certainly labor intensive. If this ever happens again I will be replacing the front cap with sheet aluminum as another fine fellow OB'er did here (sorry I don't remember whom it was).


----------



## SDWeekendWarriors (Oct 27, 2009)

I have not received my new 2010 Outback 250RS yet (apparently they are still building it) but has anyone ever thought about a class action suit?


----------



## POtjm120 (Oct 7, 2009)

SDWeekendWarriors said:


> I have not received my new 2010 Outback 250RS yet (apparently they are still building it) but has anyone ever thought about a class action suit?


I'm in the same position, should be in later this month! Was searching the internet the other night and there seems to be more information about Outbacks delaminating than any other brand! Hoping that is pimarily due to a wonderful site like Outbackers.com where people can actually share information.........

PO TJM


----------



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

SDWeekendWarriors said:


> I have not received my new 2010 Outback 250RS yet (apparently they are still building it) but has anyone ever thought about a class action suit?


Im am looking into this as well. There is obviously a manufacturing defect that is not being acknowledged, at least publicly. There are to many outback trailers delaminating. This is something the manufacturer needs to make right.


----------

